# German blue Ram and Apistogramma cacatuoides in same tank?



## ramireziguy

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I have recently purchased a M/F pair of Blue Rams and really got interested in cichlids(dwarf and african.) I currently have them in a community tank that is 35G high. I was wondering if it's possible to place Apisto's with Blue Rams in the same tank without problems?

Thanks,


----------



## DCguy

It is ceratainly possible. However, your tank is an the small size if you want to try to keep breeding pairs of each. Generally, Apistos and rams have different behaviours and, although they will chase each other, they will rarely target each other for vicious attacks.

Make sure that you have a tank setup that creates several different territories for the different fish and add structures for complexity. See www.dwarfcichlid.com/Good_habitat.php

DC


----------



## Cook.MN

I plan to add 5 or so Blue Rams to my SA Community.

Tank setup is the following:

Two large rock piles on opposite ends of the tank, two 20-22 inch pieces of driftwood in the middle and then various plants throughout the tank (this is my planted tank).

As far as current stock I have 2 pairs of Apisto's, 2 schools of tetra, 1 school of cory cats and a yoyo loach.

Aggression wise: Wow this is a wimpy tank compared to my mbuna tank! :lol: Seriously though, the dominant Apisto male never goes into the territory of the other Apisto male.


----------



## ramireziguy

I am planning to add only on Male Apistogramma Cacatuoides in the tank.

The dimensions of the tank is as follows. 30"L x12"W x 22"H

I have few live plants. 1 Java Fern, 1 Green Myrio, and 2 Ambulias. 
Some decorative things that act as hiding places.

Filtration, Penguin biowheel 200 and an Eheim2028 canister.


----------



## ramireziguy

Opps, I mean only one Male Apistogramma Cacatuoides.

Also,

I would only add female Apisto's when I get a much larger tank.


----------



## cichlidaholic

I think you'd be fine as long as you establish two clear territories on either end of the tank - one for the male Apisto and one for the pair of rams.

Sometimes, it's all about your aquascaping!

Kim


----------



## DCguy

Here is a photo of a tank I had with breeding pairs of blue rams and A. cacatoides
http://www.dwarfcichlid.com/photos/Caves_Plants.jpg

You can see the territories for each species.

This is from the page www.dwarfcichlid.com/Good_habitat.php


----------



## ramireziguy

Do both species swim all over the tank, or do they just stay within there territorial boundaries?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

both will cruise the tank until they're close to spawning, then they just patrol their territory's. Apisto's are a lot more prone to lip locking than blue ram, which is where problems might arise, outside of that it shouldn't be an issue.

Things like this are hit or miss, it's got a 50/50 chance of working out for you.


----------



## ramireziguy

Great, Thank you!


----------



## ramireziguy

What is the easiest way to upload photos in a post?


----------



## cichlidaholic

Upload your pics to a photo host. I prefer Photobucket. Then just copy and paste the img tag below the pic into your post on here. You can preview it first before posting to make sure you got it right!

Kim


----------



## ramireziguy

Well,

My female GBR died. Either during the night or while I was at work.  The male seemed to be bullying her for the past few days(Chasing and ramming her.) Don't know why though. They usually stayed on different sides of the tank but occasionally swimming together.

Ohh well...


----------



## illy-d

he may have wanted to spawn...

BTW I keep a single male cockatoo with my blue rams in a tank that has a footprint of 36" x 12" and they get along okay... I've only had the cockatoo about a month or a month and a half though...


----------



## apistomaster

It is not a problem keeping one pair each of Blue rams and Cockatoos in a 20 Long and up.
12 X 30 inch foot print allows each species pair more than one square foot of territory. That is enough room.


----------



## ramireziguy

Hi all,

I finally got a call from a fish store in one of the neighboring towns that they got some Apistogramma Cacs. I ended up getting a juvie male double red, however it looks like it's going to be a triple red. There's a small tint of red on the rear fin. I got him into the tank and so far, the Male Ram doesn't even pay attention to the Cac. Maybe because it doesn't see it as a threat.

The just swim all over the tank. All seems good for now. I will continue to monitor(Okay... watch  ) the fish for a while. I will try to get some photos posted.


----------

